# Industry News: DJI Mavic Pro II Coming July 18



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2018)

```
The highly anticipated (at least by me) DJI Mavic Pro II will be announced in New York City on July 18, 2018.</p>
<p><strong>DJI Mavic Pro II <a href="https://myfirstdrone.com/blog/mavic-2-pro-rumors-everything-we-know">Rumored Specifications</a>:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Launch date is now rumored to be July 18th, 2018 at a DJI event in New York titled “See The Bigger Picture”</li>
<li>Mass production began in early February</li>
<li>Price will be at least $1299 USD, maybe more. They will also offer “The FlyMore combo” which will obviously be more expensive</li>
<li>The Mavic II (2) will be substantially larger</li>
<li>Its official name is “Mavic II”</li>
<li>4820 mAh battery capacity and 15.2 V power (larger and more powerful than the current MavicPro)</li>
<li>The battery design itself will be completely different and not compatible with older Mavics</li>
<li>Longer flight time—rumored at 32 minutes—Mavic Pro is 27 minutes and Platinum will be 30 minutes.</li>
<li>“Quiet” propellers</li>
<li>Improved agility and precision</li>
<li>Larger motors will bring upgraded propulsion</li>
<li>Top speed is 45 mph (72 kph) in sport mode</li>
<li>New and improved remote control similar to old Mavic Pro but better</li>
<li>Will use OcuSync</li>
<li>Video transmission frequency is still a mystery</li>
<li>The Mavic Pro II (2) will be controlled with the DJI GO 4 app as well</li>
<li>Obstacle avoidance in all directions, 6 total including on top of the drone</li>
<li>Infrared 3D sensing to avoid obstacles even in the dark</li>
<li>Improved vision processing system, faster than Mavic Air</li>
<li>Binocular rear vision obstacle avoidance sensors</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Camera Specs</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>12 MP Sony IMX226 CMOS 1/1.7″ STARVIS sensor (current Mavic Pro has 1/2.3” CMOS sensor) with 28mm (now 24mm) lens</li>
<li>4K video at 60FPS</li>
<li>H.265 video format</li>
<li>Faster bitrate (100 mbps)</li>
<li>Better low light performance</li>
<li>Sharper lens with less distortion</li>
<li>Better dynamic range</li>
<li>Less Noise</li>
<li>8.8mm lens which provides a 24mm field of view</li>
<li>Variable aperture of f/2.8-11</li>
<li>No mechanical shutter</li>
<li>Newly designed 3-axis gimbal</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bgoyette (Jun 21, 2018)

I gotta say...nothing about this looks right to me..

The sensor quoted is a security/surveillance cam sensor...specifically these are low light sensors, and I'm not sure that's generally where DJI is going to be on a drone camera. Also..I don't remember when DJI has ever named their sensors...so if OsitaLV (most of the rumor/info came from a very speculative post he made in March, copy pasted here from another site's post last week)...he must have some really inside info (I don't think he does...he always posts with qualifiers like "if" and "maybe")

And a 12mp 1/1.7 sensor hardly qualifies as a bigger picture..unless this is just about a 360º camera mode per the illustration. Otherwise these specs are just lifted from other craft, and have the general tenor of a "wish-list". Just this week, OsitaLV is posting that there "maybe" two versions...one with a 1/1.7 and one with a 1 inch sensor. Not going to happen.


----------



## Aichbus (Jun 21, 2018)

I own the Mavic Air and while I am quite happy with it, the optical performance for stills could be better. My major concern is the distortion of the lens. I am creating spherical panoramas with it and it is hard to stitch them perfectly. Stability of the positioning is the most important aspect, but second important is the distortion of the image. Removing in lightroom doesn't work good enough. So "Sharper lens with less distortion" and "better dynamic range". Those claims relate to the Mavic Pro, but the Air is similar to the Pro in this regard.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 5, 2018)

Mavir Air would do what I need right now but I really want a better camera+lens combo so have postponed decision until the Pro 2 arrives. I'd really like a larger sensor and fast lens but not much payload capacity on a tiny copter.
Plastic lenses can save weight but.... yeesh. no thanks.


----------

